

Ask HN: Web apps listed by price - Trindaz

I never realized it would be difficult until I started looking: Where can I get a list of online web-apps (any market), hopefully listed by price?
======
lachlanj
Thats a pretty broad topic :) Here are a few lists, not sure if they have
pricing?

Maybe start with Google Web Store as most of them are web apps:
<https://chrome.google.com/>

This is a great list: <http://startuptools.pbworks.com/>

And this Hacker News thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1769910>

